

How to Start a Successful Bootstrapped Web App Business (12 hours of audio) - jv22222
http://justinvincent.com/page/960/how-to-start-a-sucessful-bootstrapped-web-app-business

======
antigua
Q: How do you Start a Successful Bootstrapped Web App Business?

A: Don't spend 12 hours listening to podcasts.

~~~
sbarre
As someone seriously considering giving this a go (our consulting business is
about to complete it's first year, we have built up a good war chest in the
bank without any investment, and we're planning our web app right now), I
would be foolish not to listen to the advice and experience (with a grain of
salt) of those who have come before me and succeeded. Anything that helps me
avoid mistakes that others have figured out is a _good_ thing.

The comment above - while maybe tongue in cheek - is short-sighted to say the
least.

Thanks for putting these together!

~~~
mkramlich
I don't think it was short-sighted. I think his point, while partly intended
to be funny, of course, was that spending 12 hours to inject a certain amount
of information is inefficient if the same substance could have been gleaned
much more quickly in the form of concise, curated chunks of text.

~~~
soyapi
On the other had, you don't have to listen to the podcasts in one session or
one day.

~~~
sbarre
And really with the amount of time you will be spending building your startup,
12 hours is nothing. :-)

------
butu
I downloaded all the mp3 file for listening later. Here is the list of direct
download hope it may help to someone

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-056.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-076.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-087.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-079.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-068.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-004.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-034.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-012.mp3>

<http://traffic.libsyn.com/techzing/techzing-070.mp3>

------
caillou
I made an RSS feed of just these episodes, that way you can download them all
with one click in iTunes:

<http://files.pierrespring.com/techzinglive_bootstrap.rss>

I have also added instructions on how to add an RSS feed to iTunes on my blog,
if you don't know how to do that:

[http://pierrespring.com/2010/11/19/techzing-compilation-
boot...](http://pierrespring.com/2010/11/19/techzing-compilation-
bootstrapping-a-web-app-business/)

Enjoy and let me know if you like it ;)

------
samh
Of course we know the real reason for this post is to beat Jason in the battle
of the blogs :)

~~~
jv22222
Doh! You got me!!! ;)

------
idleworx
Well put together. I've been catching up with techzing shows for the past few
months (while commuting), and this brings together some of the better podcasts
(not sure why you don't have Pelti there from balsamiq, it was the first best
interview on techzing in my opinion)

~~~
jv22222
Sure! Which section would you like Peldi to go in?

~~~
jv22222
Ok I've put Peldi in there in the marketing section

------
samh
The techzing podcast is great easy listening for startup hacker types.

For those who don't know the techzing format is two developers having a
regular chat about the startup projects they are working on, their consulting
work and the stories they found interesting on hacker news.

There are also guest interview shows, sometimes with tech / startup people and
sometimes with more exotic guests (one interview was with a geologist about
peak oil and helium 3 fusion. Another was about the evidence behind alien
sightings).

If you like startup podcasts I recommend you check out a few episodes of
techzing and see if it's too your liking.

------
wyclif
_Deciding on and Idea_

I think you meant "Deciding on _an_ Idea." Right?

[EDIT] Also... _Derek Sivers muses this question_ should properly be written,
"...muses on this question."

~~~
jv22222
Done. Thx :)

------
marknutter
Step 1: self promote with how-to-start-a-successful-startup books, podcasts,
and blog posts.

------
Jak3t
Files are missing!

~~~
jv22222
Which ones? They all work for me...

~~~
DeusExMachina
Probably if people use a flash blocker, they don't see them.

------
geekytenny
nice

------
sabat
You see, Justin? We _are_ paying attention.

~~~
binomial
This is the second comment of this form that I've seen made for a submission
from this website. What's the context?

~~~
sabat
Heh -- Justin is the guy who coined "luck surface area" and apparently thinks
no one knows it. I had answered a question in another thread about who made it
up, and someone followed that up with "see Justin? they are paying attention"
-- so I thought I'd be funny and repeat that.

